# cambio de impedancia para bafles



## flara (Ago 7, 2007)

hola tengo dos cajas acusticas con las siguientes caracteristicas 2x15" y 1.75" la caja es de dos vias y 8ohm y me gustaria bajarla a 4 ohm para sacarla mas potencia a mi amplificador, las cajas dan 350W RMS cada una y la etapa entrega esa misma potencia a 4ohm. ¿seria posible bajarle la impedancia de 8ohm a 4?

Se que poniendo los altavoces en serie y en paralelo se lo puede cambiar ay algun otro metodo para bajarle la impedancia

Gracias


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola flara, yo tengo un transformador de impedancias, no se bien como funcione ni la potencia que aguante, lo saque de un amplificador de 40 watts, tiene varios cables entre ellos por donde entra el audio y salidas de 4ohm, 8ohm y 16 ohm, Suerte entre los expertos de aqui del foro, Saludos


----------



## flara (Ago 7, 2007)

gracias pablo16 segire leyendo buscando y esperando respuesta


----------

